# Keep my facebook Deactivated



## Blag (Dec 12, 2014)

Facebook has kept me online, in touch with people, and also made me easily jealous of boys having girlfriends and people getting hundreds of likes at their pics. So i've decided to put a stop on this for atleast one week. Will keep posting here as every day passes by. The last time i did something like this i logged in within 3 days, i'm planning to break that record. Motivation is appreciated


----------



## cambryan (Apr 1, 2015)

I feel that way too. The only time I deactivated my account, I stayed away for two months.


----------



## Blag (Dec 12, 2014)

cambryan said:


> I feel that way too. The only time I deactivated my account, I stayed away for two months.


Wow man, 2 months. *salutes*


----------



## P1e2 (Jan 18, 2014)

I deactivated my account and have been offline from site for 1 yr or more.


----------



## Blag (Dec 12, 2014)

P1e2 said:


> I deactivated my account and have been offline from site for 1 yr or more.


Well im pretty sure after a certain threshold it becomes all too easy. I am yet to cross mine.


----------



## StoicJester (Dec 23, 2013)

I have a love/hate relationship with Facebook. It has kept me in contact with people that would have otherwise disappeared from my life. It was very helpful while I was in college. However, it's pretty much a waste of time and I spent way too much time on that site. I haven't deactivated my account, but I deleted over half of my "friends" and unfollowed several others. So now, my newsfeed is small and I only see people I actually care about.


----------



## Blag (Dec 12, 2014)

DAY 1 COMPLETE 



StoicJester said:


> I have a love/hate relationship with Facebook. It has kept me in contact with people that would have otherwise disappeared from my life. It was very helpful while I was in college. However, it's pretty much a waste of time and I spent way too much time on that site. I haven't deactivated my account, but I deleted over half of my "friends" and unfollowed several others. So now, my newsfeed is small and I only see people I actually care about.


Thanks for the insight. Same story here, its very useful when it comes to exchanging notes and info, but sometimes its a big distraction and i get disheartened looking at all the attention im NOT getting. So im trying to remove the fb addiction by staying away from it for the week. Since its a very busy week and GTA 5 got released recently it seems to be very easy this time, lets see how far i go.

But one or two of my friends did get pissed off the previous few times i deactivated fb because they can't contact me otherwise.


----------



## ThisGuyRightHere (Apr 28, 2008)

I deactivated mine last June sometime. I reactivated around Thanksgiving to say Hi and then promptly deactivated the next day. Then I reactivated again for a day a couple months ago when I needed to message someone and that was the only way I knew I could contact them. Been deactivated since. Not worth the annoyance to me. People actually PM me all the time when I'm on there which is ok but lots of times it's people I don't really care about and they want me to come hang out. PASS.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Last time I was on FB there was a way to permanently delete your account if you don't log on for 14 days.


----------



## catwizard (Oct 9, 2014)

i deleted my facebook about 2 years ago and don't miss it one bit. instead of finding out everything a person does through facebook, i can actually make conversation and ask them about their lives, what movies and music they like, what books they're reading and whatnot. and it forces them to do the same (assuming they're interested in me at all)

Some perks of no facebook:

- no more relationship/workplace/school/family drama
- no more "what breakfast cereal are you" buzzfeed quizzes
- no more baby updates
- no more click bait articles that you've been seeing for months
- no more "hey, why didn't you accept my friend request?..."
- no more daily selfies
- no more measuring the value of what i post in how many likes i can get
- no more comparing myself to my former classmates

and honestly, i really don't care what my former classmates, relatives, or the majority of people i know are doing. the few people that i actually care about what goes on in their lives are the people i talk to on a regular basis anyways and don't need facebook to find out. i actually talk to them or text them

yeah, people look at me like i have two heads when i tell them i'm not on facebook, but it's not so bad.

also facebook just wasnt good for me when it came to relationships, as i can be overly paranoid and tend to be the secretly jealous type >_<


----------



## Blag (Dec 12, 2014)

DAY 2 FINISHED:banana:
-But habits die hard, i opened fb's login page twice today and closed it before logging in.

^Thanks guys for your success stories and insights, everything helps 



catwizard said:


> - no more measuring the value of what i post in how many likes i can get
> - no more comparing myself to my former classmates
> 
> also facebook just wasnt good for me when it came to relationships, as i can be overly paranoid and tend to be the secretly jealous type >_<


The reasons why i deactivated facebook. But one good use of facebook is that i dont have to travel distances to get information, i can ask them to take pics of it and send it over. Plus, i've studied in countries all around the world, and some of my friends are on the other side of the planet, so FB is very useful to stay in touch with them. They don't use other stuff like Skype often. Its also very useful to get to know when people are returning from college etc. people change their numbers every once in a while and frequently but accounts stay the same for years. Plus calling/texting costs money, and its very expensive when calling/texting abroad.



Corporal Clegg said:


> Last time I was on FB there was a way to permanently delete your account if you don't log on for 14 days.


I hope it isn't automatic, i checked once for this info and it turned out to be false then. I dont want to delete my account so i can come back to old friends when i want to.


----------



## Blag (Dec 12, 2014)

I'm wondering, i know that i'm trying to fish for attention all the time, is thats what i'm doing posting this here? Does that make my effort fruitless? Because im spending way more time on SAS than before. Can you tell me if this makes my effort fruitless?


----------



## Blag (Dec 12, 2014)

DAY 3 Passed!
But i'm spending wayyy more time on SAS now, need to cut down on that.


----------



## Oh Dae su (Nov 21, 2013)

I deactivated mine around 6 months ago, still going. I deleted the bookmark, and a few days later I found myself forgetting about it. It's odd how many people you actually lose contact with, but you keep in contact with people that matter I guess.


----------



## Blag (Dec 12, 2014)

DAY 4 Cleared :clap !

Now SAS is replacing FB, this is not going well  . I'll have to seriously consider cutting down on staying online here all day.



Oh Dae su said:


> It's odd how many people you actually lose contact with, but you keep in contact with people that matter I guess.


In which case nobody except some few batchmates and parents matter to me atm, and that too i only contact these people when i need to clarify something.


----------



## Fuzzycoffeecup (May 10, 2015)

Good job on making it through 4 days! You can do this! Social sites can be addicting... It can be hard to find balance, but just keep trying.


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

I am the exact same way with Facebook. I usually deactivate my account for a few days every few months or so just to get away from it all. Since it's your goal, I hope you can stay deactivated. I'll be here, cheering. ^_^


----------



## triangle123 (Jan 24, 2015)

Mines been deactivated for over a year, it's better without it. I still cant bring myself to actually delete it though.


----------

